# Ultimate Shine - Audi S3 & S4 "Gloss It" is AMAZING!



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

!! What ever you do check out the last three pictures !!

Today i had booked in two protection details on a 2009 Audi S3 in Red and an 2006 Audi S4 in gunmetal grey.

First up was the S3. The car had only done 3000 miles but the customer had a fair idea about paint protection and wanted to make sure the exterior of the paint was kept in the best possible condition





























































Car was foamed using Meg's APC 10:1





















Car then,

Rinsed
Wheels Cleaned using Meg's WB and selection of brushes
Arches and tyres clean with CG Degreaser
Rinsed
Foamed again with Meg's Hyper Wash
Using 2BM and shampoo plus in one bucket and clean water in the other and my new CG wash mitt.
Rinsed
Dried using AS tornador tool
AS Tardis used on all bottom half of car and wiped with new microfiber
Final rinse to make sure all Tardis was removed from paint
Dried using Miracle Drying Towel
Now it was time to inspect the car I found this,





















A glue line from the factory protective film when the car was brand new. This was removed with tardis and panel wiped.


Car clayed using Meg's Mild and Last touch as lube
I then applied Raceglaze Pre-wax Cleanser to make sure the paint was squeaky clean.
I then applied three coats of RaceGlaze 55 for my LSP.
Interior was immaculate but i still managed to spend two hours hovering and using my tornador to make sure the car was perfect, Plastics dressed with Meg's Hyper dressing of different gloss levels for effect.
Leather treated to Raceglaze Leather Balm
Windows with Meg's Window Cleaner
Tyres and arches dressed with Meg's All Season.
Last touch wipe down 
Here she is,

























































































































Next in Line was a *2006 Audi S4* that was not in as good condition as the S3 but a protection detail was planed this time with machine polishing next time.









































This car went through the same procedure as the S3 but as I hadn't used the "Gloss It finishing polish yet with concorso topping I thought I would give it a try, No wonder they call it Gloss IT !! Don't waste your money on the small bottle of Concorso make sure you buy the big one, This one is addictive, 
I must admit i did apply the Gloss It finishing polish and took pictures first but i couldn't caputure what i was seeing. But with 2 coats of Concorso on top this is what happened. *CHECK OUT THE LAST 3 PICTURES* :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Please note with a machine correction i could make the paint look even better





















































































































































































I appologise for all the pictures but i kept walking round the car saying to myself what about the gloss and the flake. 

That stuff is awesome but the best three pictures to capture the gloss were these.

Cheers for looking,

Comments welcome:thumb:

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho










:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho










:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho












Who says that an LSP doesn't make a difference!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Top stuff mate! Glad to see you were impressed with the concorso, we were always quietly confident people would find the results pleasing themselves, hence why we've never pushed the GI line that much. I've got a red F430 to post up with these products shortly :thumb:

Did u hand apply or machine the concorso on? We've found the latter gives best results.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice work on both cars.

How long did you leave between the layers of RG55?


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Clark said:


> Top stuff mate! Glad to see you were impressed with the concourso, we were always quietly confident people would find the results pleasing themselves, hence why we've never pushed the GI line that much. I've got a red F430 to post up with these products shortly :thumb:


Thanks Clark just keep on trying to find those amazing products. I am working on a car just now with candy apple red paint and have been playing with the LSP's and i have come up with something amazing. I spoke to Rich on the phone about it the other day but his idea didn't quite work but wasn't far away. I will keep you posted


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Lovely work on both, but the A4 really does it for me.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> Nice work on both cars.
> 
> How long did you leave between the layers of RG55?


Only about 30 Mins


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Clark said:


> Did u hand apply or machine the concorso on? We've found the latter gives best results.


I applied by hand, are you talking about DA or rotary?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice work there mate!


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Not cheap though £52 (472ml) and only last 6 weeks?!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

You cant put a cost on that finish, the guy couldn't believe it. That to me is priceless:thumb:


----------



## scott508 (Aug 23, 2007)

Sold!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

tmlvaleting said:


> Not cheap though £52 (472ml) and only last 6 weeks?!


The concourso gloss is not meant to be a true LSP for protection, its main purpose is to amplify the depth and wetness AFTER the application of the Gloss Finish sealant. Yes its not cheap but a very small amount goes a long way and I simply use it as an upsell to my customers.

Anyways awesome awesome work and im so glad to see people starting to appreciate the Gloss It line for what it truly is :thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Right thanks for clearing that up, an LSP needs to last longer than 6 weeks which what made me question it!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ultimate Shine said:


> I applied by hand, are you talking about DA or rotary?


DA mate 



tmlvaleting said:


> Right thanks for clearing that up, an LSP needs to last longer than 6 weeks which what made me question it!


Why does an LSP need to last longer than 6 weeks mate? I'm not having a go but I'm interested in that statment - surely its down to the customers requirements?


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Absolutely stunning, great work


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Brilliant results....:thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Awesome. Nice work.

Cars look stunning :argie:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Clark said:


> DA mate
> 
> Why does an LSP need to last longer than 6 weeks mate? I'm not having a go but I'm interested in that statment - surely its down to the customers requirements?


Of course it's down to customers requirements but if they are forking out extra for protection then 3-4 months or more (like a wax) would be better surely?  I see on PB that the Gloss finish sealant lasts 3 months so that first then concourso on top would protect for longer would be a better option.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work on both :thumb:


----------



## lethbridge (Jul 12, 2008)

Stunning finish on the S4!!, was going to try Zaino but thinking that the finish on the S4 is one of the best I have seen on that colour!!

If I can get similar results on my zenith grey FR then I will be well chuffed.

Great work!


----------



## jason2612 (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow!! amazing reflections :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

tmlvaleting said:


> Of course it's down to customers requirements but if they are forking out extra for protection then 3-4 months or more (like a wax) would be better surely?  I see on PB that the Gloss finish sealant lasts 3 months so that first then concourso on top would protect for longer would be a better option.


A SINGLE coat of Gloss finish on its own will protect for 3months with regular maintenance. I usually apply 3coats per car in 1 day so the durability is much greater. On my own car for example wearing several coats I have been beading strong since December without re-application.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Stunning work Paul, the Concorso Gloss looks an amazing product:doublesho


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

I keep coming back to look at this thread. Superb work on both cars but I am blown away by the Concorso.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Phisp said:


> I keep coming back to look at this thread. Superb work on both cars but I am blown away by the Concorso.


Me too very tempted to purchase this


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work both look stunning


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

jerry318 said:


> Stunning work Paul, the Concorso Gloss looks an amazing product:doublesho


I have been using Concourso for the past 7months or so and I will say that no other product in my arsenal adds to the finish what concourso does. Its rare to find one single product that absolutely enhances the finish of every single color, even white!


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

a4 looks stunning-thinking about trying the gloss it, the finsh on the grey is awesome


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Both motors looked simply sensational:doublesho finish, thought I had just worked out my strategy and you have in one single shot sunk it. I love you guys (work that is ) but my wallet is going to hate you.

Wicked shine :thumb:


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

I've just bought concourso on the strength of those pics!! Awesome

Would it benifit from wax over the top or would that detract from that finish?


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

xyber said:


> I've just bought concourso on the strength of those pics!! Awesome
> 
> Would it benifit from wax over the top or would that detract from that finish?


Just use that as the finish. If you are not applying by DA then make sure you work it into the paint and good luck:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

They all look stunning!!! :argie:

love the red S3!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Just use that as the finish. If you are not applying by DA then make sure you work it into the paint and good luck:thumb:


^^ Absolutely right! The whole point of concourso is to enhance the look of the underlying sealant (gloss finish) with a deeper more carnauba like wetness. You can apply it without an underlying coat of gloss finish and it will give a similar look just without the extended durability.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work there fella


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice work Paul. The finish on that S4 is awesome.

PS - I think I used to go to school with you? (Dunfermline High?)


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

evobaz said:


> PS - I think I used to go to school with you? (Dunfermline High?)


And who may you be:speechles


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> And who may you be:speechles


Barrie Stewart (think you may have been in my Physics class?) and you were in my mates regi class - Brian Glendinning


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

evobaz said:


> Barrie Stewart (think you may have been in my Physics class?) and you were in my mates regi class - Brian Glendinning


Bang there goes my cover. I can't believe it a small world eh!. You came from Kincardine. You will have to PM me your number and i will give you a shout when i am on the passing:thumb:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Bang there goes my cover.  I can't believe it a small world eh!. You came from Kincardine. You will have to PM me your number and i will give you a shout when i am on the passing:thumb:


Aye thats right mate:wave:

Yeh, i'll pm you my number and next time your passing feel free to stop off and :buffer: my car:thumb:

I spotted your website being mentioned on the MLR by the guys from Polished Bliss who were recommending you - you must be doing some nice work mate


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

evobaz said:


> Aye thats right mate:wave:
> 
> Yeh, i'll pm you my number and next time your passing feel free to stop off and :buffer: my car:thumb:
> 
> I spotted your website being mentioned on the MLR by the guys from Polished Bliss who were recommending you - you must be doing some nice work mate


I did notice that as well and I try my best

I have to say that The Guy's and Girls @ polished bliss do a great job of finding products that really do amaze. Thanks for that Rich:thumb:

There is always a lot of chat on the forum's regarding prep work and LSP's but i believe LSP's do make the difference and different colours require different product's to finish to that :doublesho standard. I have been working on a Vauxhall Astra painted in Candy red and i was playing with different product's and one was making the flake pop the other made the edges enhanced and the other made it wet looking but i am holding off to test PB's new Polish on that one


----------

